# vmstat



## akshin (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi!
This virtual machines with 32 GB RAM

```
root@user:/usr/local/etc# vmstat
procs  memory       page                    disks     faults         cpu
r b w  avm   fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr   sr da0 da1   in    sy    cs us sy id
5 0 3  50G  1.1G  3639 143  10   0  6515 8574 5787   0 1434 30142  7450 11  1 88
```


```
root@user:/usr/local/etc# vmstat
procs  memory       page                    disks     faults         cpu
r b w  avm   fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr   sr da0 da1   in    sy    cs us sy id
1 0 9 2.0T  1.0G  3029 123  11   1  4147 8280   0   0  431 24062  5075 15  1 84
```
What should I do to reduce my avm?
Are these the real numbers 50 GB and 2 TB?
Or is everything okay?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2022)

vmstat(8):

```
memory  Information about the usage of virtual and real memory.

             Mapped virtual memory is a sum of all of the virtual pages
             belonging to mapped virtual memory objects.  Note that the entire
             memory object's size is considered mapped even if only a subset
             of the object's pages are currently mapped.  This statistic is
             not related to the active page queue which is used to track real
             memory.

             avm     mapped virtual memory (previously called active in vmstat
                     output)
             fre     size of the free list
```


----------



## akshin (Jan 13, 2022)

I did not understand.
Is everything okay or not?
AVM should not be more RAM memory.
avm * 4k < installed memory


----------



## mark_j (Jan 13, 2022)

Certain processes when they start up (or even during normal running state) allocate memory which the system reserves for that process, even if it exceeds your system's  total real memory + swap. This is virtual memory.

So in a nutshell, it's not bad but it could be.

The key is toknow what processes are running and whether this is 'normal' for them to use, potentially, such an amount of memory. Only you can know that.


----------

